# Porsche Cayman Vs Polish Angel- Defined Details



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Porsche Cayman Vs Polish Angel- Defined Details*

  ​

*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*​

Email:- [email protected] | Tel:- 07817 224 869.​
First of all I wish to take this opportunity to wish all Detailing World members a very Merry Christmas and a Shiny New Year from all at Defined Details.



I was contacted by the owner of this fine and well cared for Porsche Cayman. Unfortunately due to resent personal events this had been slightly neglected with her husband working away from home & ongoing issues. She had unfortunately made the wrong choice when considering where to get the vehicle washed. As in may cases it only became apparent once the next dry and sunny day arrived and she then realized the error in her ways. 
Once I had viewed the vehicle and taken reading coupled with a visual inspection. We both agreed that a dual stage machine correction was in order, with deep and localized correction on key and specific areas. There were a few deeper marks picked up on a resent repair, by a local mechanic.
Also one front wheel had a slight kerb damage and this would also be address and repaired during the service booked.
Cayman on arrival. As you can see it was in a very clean condition and there was not much to photograph at this point.



The Porsche was treated to the usual decontamination wash and process. Starting with wheels, arches & tyres. Smartwheels followed by iron X and G101 used as a degreaser on arches and tyre. Worked over with various brushes. The full bodywork was then treated to 2 snow foams and badges, panel gaps, door checks as well as vents worked over whist the second snow foam was dwelling. This was then rinsed off prior to carrying out a dedicated 2 bucket wash.







This was then followed up with Tardis and once more Iron X to decontaminated the paint surface further and then washed once more to remove the residue with a 2 bucket method. The Porsches was then take indoors to be clayed, prior to a final wipe down with Spies Hecker 7010. This ensure the painted surface to totally clean and all fillers wax remnants and contamination with the paint have been removed. Prior to any form of machine correction. 
Further visual inspections & paint reading where take at this point. And I conducted a test set to monitor paint removal couple with defect removal. Meg 101 followed by 205 on various pads was settled on to target key and specific area, whilst maintaining a safe level of paint for later in the vehicles life. Both polishes where only worked till defect present on the give area where removed and then machine speed and pad pressure was reduced to refined and tease out polishing foot prints left during the cutting stage.
Before & Afters shots showing correction and after a further 7010 wipe down to ensure a true level of correction. Pictures have still to be refined. (Correction only.)

Front N/S Wing.







Moving along the car N/S door.
Before & Afters.







N/S Rear 3/4 panel



Engine cover.





O/S Rear 3/4





O/S Door





O/S Front Wing





Bonnet





Deep scratch removal on the edge of the bonnet. Not totally removed but due to paint levels and maintaining clear the decision was take to leave it as this stage. Locally corrected with a small spot pad. Before & After still to be refined.





Once the whole vehicle was corrected and inspected. I then turned to Megs 205 on a 3M blue waffle pad. Working in a regimented fashion, with a machine speed of no more than 1200RPM. As before backing back the pressure and speed to refined and jewel the finish.
Polish Angel Palm was used to cleanse the paint work prior to a final inspection and 2 layers of Polish Angel Vikingshield being applied to the exterior paint work & Wheels. Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50. All exterior trim protected with Maxolen W4 Trim dressing and arches sealed with Megs all seasons dressing.



Once again Thank you for taking the time to read this post & Merry Christmas to One & All.
I will leave you with a few pictures of the finished car. 
Gordon.

Small walk around video of the completed car.







































​


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Lovely car and lovely work as always , congrats Gordon :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work and photography. The Porsche looks like a mirror.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The old boy does it again  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

Great work and I'm sure the lady was pleased you came to her rescue.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning finish achieved Gordon, the curves on the Porsche are lovely really is a sexual motor!!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That looks like black mercury spilled all over it. Stunning is an understatement.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome job Gordon as always. I need to bring my wife's audi round to see what you can do with it.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work mr muir

the paint looks so wet ,with fantastic clarity,and depth

the palm,how was that applied?

all the best wee man:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Merry Xmas Gordon

This is the definition of perfect finish and I assume all done using a rotary.

If I was the owner I would never want it to leave your studio lol


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fabulous gloss and reflections.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome reflections!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and stunning wet look and reflections :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic as always Gordon!

Hope you have a fantastic Christmas, don't drink too much! Hopefully see you at some point in new year.


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

What's glass and what's paint?! That shine, nice job. Haven't tried Polish angel yet. 205 doing the dirty work. Nice work.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Wouldn't expect anything less G...awesome finish as always:thumb:

*Andy*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top top work as always gordon. Now enjoy a day or two to yourself and have a wee drink :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely finish


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very good work and stunning reflections...well done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Exemplary work as usual Gordon, good to see your write ups again :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

diesel x said:


> Excellent work and photography. The Porsche looks like a mirror.





Guru said:


> That looks like black mercury spilled all over it. Stunning is an understatement.


I am rather fortunate in having an abundance of natural daylight flooding into the unit from the over head skylights. But where it can be of help in correcting cars. It also is taxing to my very limited Photographic skills to say the least. :thumb:


k4ith said:


> Awesome job Gordon as always. I need to bring my wife's audi round to see what you can do with it.


No problems Keith welcome anytime m8. Just text a head as I sometimes can no longer hear people through the french doors. :thumb:


steve from wath said:


> first class work mr muir
> 
> the paint looks so wet ,with fantastic clarity,and depth
> 
> ...


Application is along the same lines as Esclate Steve. Only difference is palm is a non abrasive where esclate aint. 


Kotsos said:


> Merry Xmas Gordon
> 
> This is the definition of perfect finish and I assume all done using a rotary.
> 
> If I was the owner I would never want it to leave your studio lol


Is there any other way Kotsos


craigblues said:


> Fantastic as always Gordon!
> 
> Hope you have a fantastic Christmas, don't drink too much! Hopefully see you at some point in new year.


I was planning on making a trip last year but never happened due to work. Craig. But fingers cross I can free up some time in the coming year and look forward to a catch up. Drink is banned now lol


alxg said:


> Exemplary work as usual Gordon, good to see your write ups again :thumb:


Good to see your still about also Alex. Been a while m8 and certain lots of new faces these days. Did not have much time through out the year. But all is good and dandy as it where.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Quality work right there Gordon, the Porsche looks stunning mate! :thumb:


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Puurfect


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks amazing in the afters! Great results for Vikingshield... Epic :thumb:


----------

